# Change the default group of zfs filesystem



## armin (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry but one more zfs question!

How can *I* change the default group from a zfs root filesystem? If *I* run:
`# chgrp -r <mygroup> /<myZfs>`
all ACL entries are lost the more the ACL entry for the group is changed.

May chgrp is not the right command for the change, but what should *I* use insead of it?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2012)

What do you mean with "default group"?


----------



## armin (Apr 17, 2012)

The group from the trivial ACL

```
drwxrws---+  3 root     staff       3 Apr 17 16:04 zfs01
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2012)

Unix permissions are set with chmod(1), chgrp(8) and chown(1). ACLs are set using setfacl(1).


----------

